# work in Australia



## hawarisido (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello my friends
I'm Sido from America and in the past I lived in Australia and I want to back it to work
I want a job there.
I want the names of the companies for working out
please.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

No one can give you names of companies. You have to look for jobs on employment websites like seek etc. 

But before doing that go into the immi website and see if you qualify for a visa


----------



## Joe_Black (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, "seek" is a good suggestion, you can also try:

- Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer 
- Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne

I have a few friends who found job thanks to these two websites, so good luck, hope you will find a proper job soon.


----------



## fabio79 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope you don't need an IELTS test


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

All the best Sido.


----------



## emilsandstrom (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello! I would recommend you to have a look at gumtree, indeed and other similar website. The you might find what you are looking for.


----------



## fabrizio (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi i am new in this forum and i have the australian dream  i am going to Perth on september/october. Is it difficult to find a job in farm in that time? What are the requirement? Thanks


----------



## Joe_Black (Feb 13, 2014)

fabrizio said:


> Hi i am new in this forum and i have the australian dream  i am going to Perth on september/october. Is it difficult to find a job in farm in that time? What are the requirement? Thanks


I haven't worked in a farm so far, but I am sure there are a lot of forums where people share their experience, so you can learn more about the situation, hopefully you will find a job pretty easily and your Australian dream will soon come true


----------



## precious_chua (Jun 10, 2013)

hawarisido said:


> Hello my friends
> I'm Sido from America and in the past I lived in Australia and I want to back it to work
> I want a job there.
> I want the names of the companies for working out
> please.


i recommend using google.


----------



## simbhu93 (Apr 22, 2014)

*simbhu*

Hi, I am simbhu from India. I would like to do Masters in civil engineering and i got seat in university of western australia. But i need some information regarding working over there. can you please help me out ?
how much ielts band is required to get work after masters ?


----------

